# defrag



## bobby007 (Oct 15, 2001)

Ok does anyone know how I defrag my HD on OS 9.2?

Thanx
Bobby


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 15, 2001)

With "Speed Disk" by Norton Utilities


----------

